# Yamaha roller skid retrofit modification ys624 ys828



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

I think I’ve found a modification useful to others, here it is.

I’ve kluged up some “coby-style” rollers and used them on my ys828 for years. They work great over my concrete seams, and I was interested to see if I could figure out how to easily retrofit them on blowers I rebuild. Here’s a cheap and easy way to do it:

Parts needed are

[2]scooter wheels in 75 to 90mm diameter, with bearings,

[2]shoulder bolts in 8mm shank – 25mm long, x 6mm thread

I used 90mm rollers and got 5mm cutter clearance with the cutter bar extended

Remove existing skid support brackets from blower and swap sides (also rotating them as shown)






















Install roller in lower of two existing threaded holes using the shoulder bolt and also a small washer between the bracket and the roller.
Adjust cutter bar if desired to alter cutting height (10 mm vertical range available.)

It seems this may work on the older rear skid Hondas I’m used to as well but I haven’t yet checked their dimensions.

www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-2-Replacement-90mm-Scooter-Wheels-Wheel-w-Bearings-90-mm/201353896506

5pcs 40Cr Shoulder Bolt 8mm Shoulder Dia 25mm Shoulder Length M6x12mm Thread 609876178914 | eBay


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

I wanted to show off what I finally came up with for my personal blower.

The largest wheels I could fit in: 110mm in color coordinated blue.








Located with a newly drilled 8mm hole in the bracket. I didn’t have to use a shoulder bolt since I didn’t use the existing 6mm threaded hole.








Next up is some ceramic bearings ala Coby as well – “Nothing succeeds like excess."


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Thanks for taking my idea to an other level, now to make them pivot when you turn. lol


----------

